# 1900 Iver Johnson Major Taylor Bicycle



## catfish (Dec 17, 2016)

Iver stuff is expensive. This is just a framed ad...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1900-Iver-J...575109?hash=item211ca63405:g:yB0AAOSw2xRYSiif


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dats cwazy!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 17, 2016)

catfish said:


> Iver stuff is expensive


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 18, 2016)

He has some more items with very high prices. Cool stuff but way too high for me.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 20, 2016)

That's only the second one I've ever seen. There was one on Ebay about two years ago from a different seller and it was also 3k. Can't remember if it sold.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2016)

it's hard to take someone seriously when they want $75.00 just for shipping.
If they love that stuff so much, they should just keep them then.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 21, 2016)

I found this image awhile back and cleaned it up a little just for reference.



IverJohnsonAd_MTandHarryDElkes by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 22, 2016)

It's an awesome image and a rare piece when you consider that few if any blacks were featured in advertising items unless they were depicted in some racist or demeaning way. Harry Elkes was also a friend of Taylor's. They both rode for Orient as well as Iver Johnson. Elkes was tragically killed during a race when his wooden front wheel blew out throwing him to the boards where he was run over by his opponents motor pacer who was unable to avoid hitting him. Taylor was devastated by the news. 

The other thing I love about it, and ephemera in general, is that these things weren't made to last. They were throwaway's. When one surfaces I'm always amazed. As I mentioned before, this is only the second one I've seen and I've been looking for MT stuff for a long time.


----------

